# New Member



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

*New Member (not 56k friendly)*

I just wanted to say hello all. I am the co-owner of driftmonkey.com the car that I own is below.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yo welcome to the forum, you go to the reseda and burbank meets and crap? being a drift monkey and all


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

Not yet. Car is still in my Garage getting stuff done to it. So far I just been driving the Suzuki GSXR around until then. Let me pull up an old picture of my car before the sr. Once I am down with the stuff I am doing with the car I will post up some new pictures.


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)




----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

your front needs something. anyways how much you pay for the tein he's(inclduing shipping)?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

that car looks like my old 90 ......i miss it


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

good shit, you drive around stunt road and peyuma at all (dont know the names, but they are all in the mulhulland area)??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice... just a little exterior touch up and it will look nice.


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> good shit, you drive around stunt road and peyuma at all (dont know the names, but they are all in the mulhulland area)??


I don't live in that area. I live in Sonora California up in the foothills of N. Cali.

The painting is going to be done next month. I am not going to say the color but you guys will like it. Have to get the sponsors. I have some prospects and I think the paintjob will do it over.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

o yea, i just went by your guys website, with your top secret togue in norcal  
damnit, all of the ones in my area have huge cliffs and shit like that, maybe ill go searching the norcal ones sometime when i go up to santa cruz


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

wow, am i invisible?


----------

